# XML und Sonderzeichen, Probleme mit ASP.NET Server



## TheNME123 (18. Sep 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich ärgere mich hier zurzeit mit einem ASP.NET Webservice herum den ich leider nicht beeinflussen kann. Mein Problem liegt darin das er meine per SOAP Anfragen mit einem Http 400 ablehnt sobald sich Sonderzeichen im übermittelten XML Dokument befinden. 

Ich erzeuge das XML Dokument mit jdom und das encoding steht auf UTF-8 was laut meinem Verständnis sowohl die deutschen als auch französischen Sonderzeichen enthält. Aber genau bei diesen entsteht das oben genannte Problem. Die deutschen Sonderzeichen habe ich für einen Test mal durch den UTF-8 Code Point Entity ersetzt was auch funktioniert. 

Meine Frage ist nun: Gibt es vielleicht eine Sache die es doch ermöglicht Sonderzeichen im XML Dokument zu verwenden? (DOCTYPE,...)

Oder gibt es eine Java Klasse/Methode bzw. eine in jdom enthaltene Funktion die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe die alle problematischen Zeichen zu Entities verwandelt? 

Oder sollte ich vielleicht JDOM durch etwas anderes/besseres ersetzen? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnte mir helfen.

Schöne Grüße

TheNME123


----------



## Wildcard (18. Sep 2008)

Welches Encoding erwartet der Webservice denn?


----------



## TheNME123 (19. Sep 2008)

Der Server antwortet angeblich mit dem folgenden Encoding:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
```

Ohne DOCTYPE, danach geht es direkt los mit dem Envelope und den Namespaces.


----------

